# New Outbacker



## wercsje (Jul 6, 2007)

Just got our Outback we have looked at them for 4 years now and well the new trailer I bought in Nov. 2006 was missing quality (Trail Cruiser Traillite 21 rbh). So after a week on the Oregon coast and our last camp ground I called the local Outback dealer and worked out a deal over the phone 3 days later it was home and getting packed. We leave for 2 weeks in Washington San Juans and Seattle. So now I have a real bed I don't have to make the dinnette up anymore. This is our 6th trailer in 11 years 1985 19ft prowler, 2000 26ft Aerolite(Total), 2001 Coleman Niagra (Had to work our way back up after the accident) 2001 21ft Aerolite, 2007 21ft Traillite Cheap lite). Flipped 26ft outside Sacramento 2001, so with that and all the other bad trailers under our belt we are ready to have fun. We bought a 21Rs 2008 and out TV is a 1997 Suburban 1500. We belong to Thousand Trails since 1996. Just wanted to say hi and I have been reading the site now on and off for so long but now I am official!!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

wercsje,

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congratulations on the new 21rs. Glad you decided to make it official and stick around. Sounds like you have alot of camping experience.

Post often, enjoy the two week trip and stay safe!

Happy camping.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

On your new 21rs! 

Have a wonderful time and a safe trip









Oh! And bring us lots of photos!! We love photos!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers wercsje!









Have fun on your maiden voyager in the new 21RS.









Like skippershe said, we love pictures







, so be sure to post a few when you get back.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Howdy!

Welcome and let us know how your trip goes. Hope you have a great time and some super weather.

Carl


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!









We love our 21rs.

Bruce


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrats on the new 21RS.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats on the new baby and

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers








Have fun on your trip and good luck with the new TT









Ed.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome







I hope your maiden voyage is great, as well as all the voyages following that. Enjoy!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats!!! Lot's of trailer there in your history. I hope the outback meets your requirements!!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome + congrats on the Outback. Have fun, enjoy, and let us know how it went when you return. Even though you have had your share of trailers, feel free, if you have any questions, just ask. I wouldn't be suprised if you chime in with some answers to someone elses questions too


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds like a wonderful trip you have planned ....Have a Blast.









Tami


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats on your new purchase.

The Thousand Trails (Thunderbird I believe it is called) outside of Monroe, just east of Seattle, has a great little campground. You may want to check it out if you haven't already! Happy camping...

Kristen


----------

